# Golly Dolly



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi can anyone recommend an easy sewing pattern for a golly please.I love these dolls and have wanted to make one for a long time.
Hope you lovely people can help 
Ann Peacock. xx


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry must be wrong so deleted.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ann.peacock said:


> Hi can anyone recommend an easy sewing pattern for a golly please.I love these dolls and have wanted to make one for a long time.
> Hope you lovely people can help
> Ann Peacock. xx





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/527906387563519957/
i found this if it's any good


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you tried a Ravelry search?


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I googled ~ sewn golly dolls ~ and got this link - hope it helps https://www.bing.com/search?q=sewn+...s=n&sk=&cvid=b7b1de0767794f059dc233ef4a4756e2

Doll Patterns - Over 100 Doll Tutorials and Patterns to Sew ~ https://www.sewpin.com/dolls.html
Doll Patterns to sew. Using your originality and one of the 100 free doll patterns and tutorials, you can sew a new play-friend for your little one. Using your originality and one of the 100 free doll patterns and tutorials, you can sew a new play-friend for your little one.

60 Best Good..Golly....dolls images | Doll patterns … ~ https://www.pinterest.com/robynknight9/goodgollydolls
Mr Golliwog, one of my first toys. A black rag doll such as the red haired Raggedy Andy which was taken from children's story book characters.

20 Best Golliwog Golly Doll Patterns images | Sewing … ~ https://www.pinterest.com/calicocottageau/golliwog-golly-doll-patterns
Explore Calico Cottage Crafts's board "Golliwog Golly Doll Patterns" on Pinterest. | See more ideas about Sewing crafts, Craft patterns and Hobby craft.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

Not this again. Golly dolls are racist. If you are into golly dolls that makes you a despicable racist.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

This almost seems like a bait post. Why are so many encouraging the poster by pointing her to links to make these things that should have died with Jim Crow.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

knovice knitter said:


> This almost seems like a bait post. Why are so many encouraging the poster by pointing her to links to make these things that should have died with Jim Crow.


Most people on this site are not woke ????‍♀


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have never heard of a Golly Dolly!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

DollieD said:


> I have never heard of a Golly Dolly!


Depends how old you are--- in the 40's &50's nearly every little girl had one, there was even one on Marmalade jars which we would collect.When my son was little I collected the gollys off the marmalade jars and when we had enough , sent them off to the maker and they sent a nice little enamel brooch for the kids to collect.Anybody else in UK remeber these?


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember them, they were on the Robertsons jams. Personally I don’t think Gollys are racist (maybe the name is). I LOVED my Golly, how can that be offensive? Would you call it racist if you gave a black child a white faced blonde haired doll?


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

Joyce19 said:


> I remember them, they were on the Robertsons jams. Personally I don't think Gollys are racist (maybe the name is). I LOVED my Golly, how can that be offensive? Would you call it racist if you gave a black child a white faced blonde haired doll?


Yes you could if it was made to look like a unflattering stereo type. But, really the two have no comparison. White people have never been forced into slavery, and endure JimCrow laws.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

All humans are "racists". All animals and anything biological are racists otherwise there would only be one species. Racism is a biological, inherent mechanism built into the DNA of every species alive or that has ever been or ever will be...to insure the "survival" of the species!! The word "racist" to me is a ridiculus word. Who is "man" to contradict life's "instinct" to survive? It was "man" - the most pompus and dangerous animal on this planet - who came up with the word "racist."And it was one particular brand of man, one at the lowest spectrum of humanity, "politicians." They're the ones that came up with and promoted the word "racist" to garner the Black vote, which btw also encouraged the division of Blacks and Whites. There are Black communities everywhere! Are they racists for preferring to be with their own species? There are Spanish communities: German communities, Chinese communites, Jewish communities, every kind of community you can think of. Racists? All of them? By whose laws? Man's? Or natures? Then I guess Nature is the biggest racist of all!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Racism is defined as follows: Racism is the belief that one's race, skin color, or more generally, one's group, be it of religious, national or ethnic identity, is superior to others in humanity. It has been part of the American landscape primarily since the European colonization of North America beginning in the 17th century. Various groups have bore the brunt of it, manifested in discriminatory laws, social practices, and criminal behavior directed toward a target group. To read more: https://www.soundvision.com/article/a-brief-history-of-racism-in-the-united-states. I believe Dusti is confusing "race" with "racism". The word racism was used way before blacks were finally given the right to vote and even before women were voting. Racism had nothing to do with getting the votes of African-Americans. I believe Black communities formed out of a need for comfortable, non-prejudicial living. White neighborhoods made sure the Blacks were kept out. trump's father and he are adept at this practice. Read it anywhere. The other groups you mentioned have had the same experience....exclusion. The communities did not form because the groups thought themselves the best; they formed because the racists thought of these groups as the worst.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Whether the Golliwogs were loved by children or not, does not take away that the dolls make a mockery of an equal segment of our society. There is no excuse of innocence or ignorance to give a child (or anyone) a doll like this in these modern times. They are offensive and hurtful to many people on this planet. Don't make them, don't gift them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think people from the UK and other countries besides the US have a different spin on these dolls. Did they ever make an appearance in the states?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> Racism is defined as follows: Racism is the belief that one's race, skin color, or more generally, one's group, be it of religious, national or ethnic identity, is superior to others in humanity. It has been part of the American landscape primarily since the European colonization of North America beginning in the 17th century. Various groups have bore the brunt of it, manifested in discriminatory laws, social practices, and criminal behavior directed toward a target group. To read more: https://www.soundvision.com/article/a-brief-history-of-racism-in-the-united-states. I believe Dusti is confusing "race" with "racism". The word racism was used way before blacks were finally given the right to vote and even before women were voting. Racism had nothing to do with getting the votes of African-Americans. I believe Black communities formed out of a need for comfortable, non-prejudicial living. White neighborhoods made sure the Blacks were kept out. trump's father and he are adept at this practice. Read it anywhere. The other groups you mentioned have had the same experience....exclusion. The communities did not form because the groups thought themselves the best; they formed because the racists thought of these groups as the worst.


So you think segregation is not racism? Segregation, whether self imposed or not would be considered racism today, not biologically of course.


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

I am sorry my ask is causing a problem.Can I just say I am not a racist I am 68 years old and my friends are all sorts of nationalities .As a child I had a golly and I made them for my children.All I want from this message is that I can make myself a Golly and then just get on with my life .Sorry if I have upset anyone Ann xx


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> Racism is defined as follows: Racism is the belief that one's race, skin color, or more generally, one's group, be it of religious, national or ethnic identity, is superior to others in humanity. It has been part of the American landscape primarily since the European colonization of North America beginning in the 17th century. Various groups have bore the brunt of it, manifested in discriminatory laws, social practices, and criminal behavior directed toward a target group. To read more: https://www.soundvision.com/article/a-brief-history-of-racism-in-the-united-states. I believe Dusti is confusing "race" with "racism". The word racism was used way before blacks were finally given the right to vote and even before women were voting. Racism had nothing to do with getting the votes of African-Americans. I believe Black communities formed out of a need for comfortable, non-prejudicial living. White neighborhoods made sure the Blacks were kept out. trump's father and he are adept at this practice. Read it anywhere. The other groups you mentioned have had the same experience....exclusion. The communities did not form because the groups thought themselves the best; they formed because the racists thought of these groups as the worst.


Here we go, more BS! I am not confusing race with racism. What are we talking about "here?" I am sure the word "racism" did not exist in the 17th century and not that much earlier than before Civil Rights was constituted. And it certainly was used big time back in that day by politicians. Tho, I bet not in Africa way before then when where tribal chiefs sold their rival captors (as slaves) to foreigners everywhere. We are talking about it in the context it is meant here.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

ann.peacock said:


> I am sorry my ask is causing a problem.Can I just say I am not a racist I am 68 years old and my friends are all sorts of nationalities .As a child I had a golly and I made them for my children.All I want from this message is that I can make myself a Golly and then just get on with my life .Sorry if I have upset anyone Ann xx


Not your fault. Trump haters have to do what they do best....hate!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, Ann about all my posts here. I just realized that Novice knitwit is on my ignore list or I wouldn't have bothered to respond to her. I have tons of people on my ignore list. Mostly the politcal posters who like saying hateful things. She is just using your post to get to me. These people who do nothing but peruse the web for any information they can find to fit thier agruments couldn't hold a conversation without the web. So...I am finished with this topic and won't be back. Let then use somebody else for their politcal platform. Hope you find a good pattern!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I agree


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Dusti said:


> So you think segregation is not racism? Segregation, whether self imposed or not would be considered racism today, not biologically of course.


Of course it is. Any kind of exclusion because of race, ethnicity, religion, gender, sexual preferences etc. is segregation and it is wrong. When a black family decides to move to a black community, their decision does not make it segregation. The decision of the the white community to make the black family unwelcome is where the racism plays in. I have lived through the segregated water fountains, schools, bus seating, lunch counters, and countless other examples of segregation. It is not the black man who wants his own water fountain; it is the white man who thinks his fountain is tainted because a black man drank from it.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Fundogknit said:


> Not this again. Golly dolls are racist. If you are into golly dolls that makes you a despicable racist.


I agree. Every few months this topic appears and upsets kpers. It is so easy to find a pattern on google so why ask for help,they are easy to find!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> I think people from the UK and other countries besides the US have a different spin on these dolls. Did they ever make an appearance in the states?


They did make an appearance in the U.S. Here they were called ************. We also had *****'s pancake houses, Mammy dolls and figurines and fruit crates with labels depicting "golli-like" caricatures eating water melon on them. Anyone who mocks another person in such a way as to portray a hideous stereotype is sadly racist.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Here we go, more BS! I am not confusing race with racism. What are we talking about "here?" I am sure the word "racism" did not exist in the 17th century and not that much earlier than before Civil Rights was constituted. And it certainly was used big time back in that day by politicians. Tho, I bet not in Africa way before then when where tribal chiefs sold their rival captors (as slaves) to foreigners everywhere. We are talking about it in the context it is meant here.


You are correct about the use of the word racism. The word was first uttered in 1907, however, the practice was alive and well much farther back. Here is a link, which is lengthy and is about racism against Native American Indians. If you don't read it all, the last paragraph sums up what I have to say about it. "In the century since Pratt used the word racism, the term has become an abstraction. But always buried somewhere underneath it are actions with real consequences. Sometimes those outcomes are intended. Sometimes they're not. But it's the outcomes, not the intentions, that matter most in the end." Link: https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2014/01/05/260006815/the-ugly-fascinating-history-of-the-word-racism


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

ann.peacock said:


> I am sorry my ask is causing a problem.Can I just say I am not a racist I am 68 years old and my friends are all sorts of nationalities .As a child I had a golly and I made them for my children.All I want from this message is that I can make myself a Golly and then just get on with my life .Sorry if I have upset anyone Ann xx


Your profile does not indicate where you are from and really, that does not matter in this discussion. I believe you when you say your desire and question about these dolls is innocent. I am 68 years old too (as of last month). I am aware of unflattering stereotypes and how they affect my dear friends from a variety of roots. Knowing these wonderful people does not make it okay to mock them. In fact, it makes it even worse. Your asking the question is not a problem, but rather a teaching moment. It just surprised me that this has to be taught at all.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Sorry, Ann about all my posts here. I just realized that Novice knitwit is on my ignore list or I wouldn't have bothered to respond to her. I have tons of people on my ignore list. Mostly the politcal posters who like saying hateful things. She is just using your post to get to me. These people who do nothing but peruse the web for any information they can find to fit thier agruments couldn't hold a conversation without the web. So...I am finished with this topic and won't be back. Let then use somebody else for their politcal platform. Hope you find a good pattern!


Don't flatter yourself, Dusti. I didn't go looking for you. Ann's request would have brought my response whether you were here or not. When I post links to support my statements, it is because I want you and others to know that I'm not speaking out of my behind, but have documentation. You know how you and your friends are always asking for proof as we do too. It makes the argument much more valid. As for being a trump hater...hmm, don't remember saying anything about that regarding this thread. trump and his father have gotten in trouble for not renting to Blacks and that information is everywhere. Would you like me to post a link?


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

Dusti said:


> All humans are "racists". All animals and anything biological are racists otherwise there would only be one species. Racism is a biological, inherent mechanism built into the DNA of every species alive or that has ever been or ever will be...to insure the "survival" of the species!! The word "racist" to me is a ridiculus word. Who is "man" to contradict life's "instinct" to survive? It was "man" - the most pompus and dangerous animal on this planet - who came up with the word "racist."And it was one particular brand of man, one at the lowest spectrum of humanity, "politicians." They're the ones that came up with and promoted the word "racist" to garner the Black vote, which btw also encouraged the division of Blacks and Whites. There are Black communities everywhere! Are they racists for preferring to be with their own species? There are Spanish communities: German communities, Chinese communites, Jewish communities, every kind of community you can think of. Racists? All of them? By whose laws? Man's? Or natures? Then I guess Nature is the biggest racist of all!!


Maybe it's in your DNA, along with all your pain pills you are addicted to.


----------



## Annacct (Dec 30, 2015)

I heard but cannot verify a family once had a beloved quilt made by their great grandmother. The way she set the pattern made the blocks look like swastikas. It was made years before WW2 but now they can never display it. 
Some of us older people remember things from our childhood and don't realize the implications of today. 
I see how the Golly dolls are racist. I also see that someone requested a pattern and people helped her find that pattern. The doll has been pointed out as racist, what that person decides to do with her pattern is up to her. She might want it as a basis for another type of doll. We don't know.
Let us all try to remember to keep our forum informative, kind and judgement free.


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

My goodness there are some very strange people answering my request.All I wanted was a BLOODY PATERN not a lesson about RACISOM or anything else .By the way I live in France to the lady who was asking.Don't worry I won't be asking or responding to anything else on this site .Except PLEASE READ PEOPLES QUESTIONS FIRST AND DO NOT ANSWER THEM WITH YOUR PETTY PREJUDICE
Many thanks and GOOD BYE XX


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I grew up in the 40s and you can bet I did not have one. My parents and their friends would never have given a child such an offensive item. And Dusti, if you believe all people are racists you have a very limited and ill informed circle of acquaintances.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Glenlady said:


> Depends how old you are--- in the 40's &50's nearly every little girl had one, there was even one on Marmalade jars which we would collect.When my son was little I collected the gollys off the marmalade jars and when we had enough , sent them off to the maker and they sent a nice little enamel brooch for the kids to collect.Anybody else in UK remeber these?


Yes, they were so popular with my children, had to buy the more expensive jams & marmalade so that they could ALL collect the lot, took some time!


----------



## jdwy (Jan 28, 2018)

For goodness sakes, the lady just wants a pattern. Can we not just stick with knitting, crochet and other crafts without picking why someone might want this to pieces and throwing insults and opinions into the mix. My Mum knitted a golliwog recently, a bit of a memory thing I think and i remember having one and the badges etc we could send for. A black teddy type doll does not make me think of anyone with dark skin, it’s a cuddly plaything. Times have moved on but you cannot erase history and these were a popular toy in the 50’s and 60’s with no racial connotations, at least not for the children who played with them. I’m getting fed up of all the opinionated people on here I just want to knit and get the valuable help when I need it from like-minded individuals. Looks like Ann, the original poster is fed up with it too, well done you lot????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jdwy said:


> For goodness sakes, the lady just wants a pattern. Can we not just stick with knitting, crochet and other crafts without picking why someone might want this to pieces and throwing insults and opinions into the mix. My Mum knitted a golliwog recently, a bit of a memory thing I think and i remember having one and the badges etc we could send for. A black teddy type doll does not make me think of anyone with dark skin, it's a cuddly plaything. Times have moved on but you cannot erase history and these were a popular toy in the 50's and 60's with no racial connotations, at least not for the children who played with them. I'm getting fed up of all the opinionated people on here I just want to knit and get the valuable help when I need it from like-minded individuals. Looks like Ann, the original poster is fed up with it too, well done you lot????


Well said jdwy--- you've said exactly what I feel-- so THANKYOU.I have sent a pm to Ann but haven't had a reply-- I don't blame her either, I bet she wished she'd never bloody well asked.I also bet she wished she hadn't bothered joining KP., and yes, well done you lot.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The dolls are part of our history, unfortunately. Since it is now 2019, it's about time we put these hurtful dolls to rest. It is not the intentions that hurt (Ann did not mean harm), but it is the consequences. As long as people continue to bring this doll up on KP, there will be people like me, who will remind them that the dolls mock a very important group in our society, I do not believe I was rude to Ann. I believe she actually did not know this about the dolls and now she does. With more information, hopefully, she will rethink her desire to make said doll.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Hi Ann sorry I don’t have a sewing pattern but I do have a knit one somewhere .......


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

Excuse me, but this lady is only asking for a pattern for a specific doll and not a dissertation on racism. Please point her in the right direction and leave politics out.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

No one should be making these dolls. Anyone knowing what they represent and makes them anyway, is insensitive at the very least.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, we've had the history lesson about these dolls,it's in the past and it was a sad time, now let Ann get on with making hers and lets hear the last of it.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Trouble is they are still inappropriate. History is repeating itself and it is ugly.


----------



## jdwy (Jan 28, 2018)

????


----------



## jdwy (Jan 28, 2018)

????


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Okay, we've had the history lesson about these dolls,it's in the past and it was a sad time, now let Ann get on with making hers and lets hear the last of it.


Fine if you prefer to remain ignorant about the symbolism of these things, just remember, it reflects on you and anyone who endorses them. they belong in a museum, not on someone's shelf, bed or in the hands of a child who learns to make fun of our Black fellowman.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

jdwy said:


> For goodness sakes, the lady just wants a pattern. Can we not just stick with knitting, crochet and other crafts without picking why someone might want this to pieces and throwing insults and opinions into the mix. My Mum knitted a golliwog recently, a bit of a memory thing I think and i remember having one and the badges etc we could send for. A black teddy type doll does not make me think of anyone with dark skin, it's a cuddly plaything. Times have moved on but you cannot erase history and these were a popular toy in the 50's and 60's with no racial connotations, at least not for the children who played with them. I'm getting fed up of all the opinionated people on here I just want to knit and get the valuable help when I need it from like-minded individuals. Looks like Ann, the original poster is fed up with it too, well done you lot????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Please don't answer to any of my ask's any more your an hippocrite .It's a doll no more no less and it's people like YOU!!!!! who cause the problems


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

ann.peacock said:


> Please don't answer to any of my ask's any more your an hippocrite .It's a doll no more no less and it's people like YOU!!!!! who cause the problems


Better put me on ignore. You can live with hurting people with your doll, have at it. I know my conscience would supersede my selfishness.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

ann.peacock said:


> Please don't answer to any of my ask's any more your an hippocrite .It's a doll no more no less and it's people like YOU!!!!! who cause the problems


It's obvious these dolls elicit strong feelings. Since that's the case, would you consider making a Raggedy Ann doll instead? There is a similarity without all the baggage.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Kathie said:


> It's obvious these dolls elicit strong feelings. Since that's the case, would you consider making a Raggedy Ann doll instead? There is a similarity without all the baggage.


I agree, now that you know the controversy surrounding these dolls, I would use my time and talent on a different pattern. Hundreds of toys to make, time to explore other options.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought some blackberries-- oh no! I just said the 'B' word. so better call them 'hedgerow berries' .-- and I'm going to make a hedgerow berry and apple pie, I shall make some real custard to pour over it.I do hope I haven't offended anyone-- oh and I bought some ''B'' yarn too. :sm23: :sm15:
sarcasm alert !!
P.S I happen to have quite a few 'black' friends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been thinking about this discussion and how I would feel if there were Jewish Dolls with stereotypic features. I would be upset. But the OP is a Brit, I believe, and there are cultural differences. If the Jewish dolls were cute, I might not mind, but if they were done with vicious intentions, I could be mad. 

In any case, OP can do what she wants and make what she wants. UK is still a free country.


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

Glenlady said:


> Depends how old you are--- in the 40's &50's nearly every little girl had one, there was even one on Marmalade jars which we would collect.When my son was little I collected the gollys off the marmalade jars and when we had enough , sent them off to the maker and they sent a nice little enamel brooch for the kids to collect.Anybody else in UK remeber these?


We as children did the same thing, collecting to get a brooch. It never occured to us that our much loved golly, handmade by mother, might be considered a "racist" thing. We, who grew up in S London & had friends of all colours, didn't know the word. She also made us a "Viking" doll with red hair, helmet and natty kilt, and a "Danish" doll with long blonde plaits & cloggs--mum was Danish. They were all just our dolls, reflecting our surroundings.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glenlady said:


> I bought some blackberries-- oh no! I just said the 'B' word. so better call them 'hedgerow berries' .-- and I'm going to make a hedgerow berry and apple pie, I shall make some real custard to pour over it.I do hope I haven't offended anyone-- oh and I bought some ''B'' yarn too. :sm23: :sm15:
> sarcasm alert !!
> P.S I happen to have quite a few 'black' friends.


I happen to have black family members, who find these dolls quite offensive. 
My former husband is a decedent of Frederick Douglass, what do you think that makes my children? Please don't drag out that old nugget about having black friends.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr. Douglass is not the biological father of my youngest son genius! I guess you haven't memorized all my past posts as well as you thought you had or you would KNOW that. Care to take a second try to make an ass out of yourself? I've also mentioned many, many times that my grand daughter was adopted as an infant.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow you really are dense! Douglass is not my youngest son's birth name, he was born of a previous marriage. My oldest son is most certainly my son or don't you consider adopted children "real" children? Try telling that to any adoptive parent. What a bigot you are! On top of an inconsiderate pig!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

You are simply too stupid to have a conversation with, you weren't there but you claim to know what happened and when it happened. You claimed to have had conversations with my son, go ask him who his biological father is (NOT a Douglass) and why his last name is Douglass. If you are such good pals with him, I'm sure he'd tell you...oh that's right, you AREN'T. Well you are wrong in your ASSumptions. Then again you always are. Go crawl back under whatever rock you were under, crying about Melissa.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Mylife? Who the hell mentioned Mylife? What does Mylife have to do with any of this?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The history of these controversial dolls.

https://www.ferris.edu/jimcrow/golliwog/


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, you have access to family court records to when my adopted oldest son's parents divorced and his FATHER was granted custody? You have access to family court records regarding the adoption of a minor child? The name you are using for my oldest son shows how very little you know, so your ASSumptions are completely laughable, off base and pathetic. My oldest son hadn't lived with his biological mother since he was a very young child. Perhaps if you weren't so twisted over Melissa you could see straight.

You're posting a still from a copyrighted Kaiser video, nothing I ever posted.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

OMG that is hysterical, wrong Wayne Douglass Jr. Good grief this is a laugh a minute. That man is far too old to be my oldest son!!! What a riot!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Mr. Douglass is not the biological father of my youngest son genius! I guess you haven't memorized all my past posts as well as you thought you had or you would KNOW that. Care to take a second try to make an ass out of yourself? I've also mentioned many, many times that my grand daughter was adopted as an infant.


Hi KITR, I hate to see you drawn into GG's crazy world. Things were so much nicer here on KP while she was absent. Now the craziness has started again with personal info and photos being posted. This just shows how her sick mind works. Stay cool. Jen.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> How interesting that you choose to defend a pathological liar!
> 
> Even pathological liars need friends...


How interesting that you chose to respond to me as I am on your ignore list.....do not respond to me......THAT IS WHAT IGNORE MEANS!!!!!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> Poor dense old woman. That is NOT how the ignore function works.
> 
> If you are on my ignore list, that simply means that you are not able to post on my topics.
> 
> ...


You just have to start with your demeaning name calling and your high handed attitude don't you? Rhetorical!!!!! 
I don't give a **** what you perceive the function of the Ignore feature is. I have asked you in a civil manner in the past to not respond to my posts. AGAIN I say, if you don't like what I post, ignore it, don't read it, don't reply to it......very simple really, don't you think?


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> You just have to start with your demeaning name calling and your high handed attitude don't you? Rhetorical!!!!!
> I don't give a **** what you perceive the function of the Ignore feature is. I have asked you in a civil manner in the past to not respond to my posts. AGAIN I say, if you don't like what I post, ignore it, don't read it, don't reply to it......very simple really, don't you think?


It may be different in your country but here we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression. You cannot dictate who or how anyone posts on KP. Go fight with the people who are curtailing free speech in your country. Then, there might not be a need to vent here because of your frustrations.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> It may be different in your country but here we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression. You cannot dictate who or how anyone posts on KP. Go fight with the people who are curtailing free speech in your country. Then, there might not be a need to vent here because of your frustrations.


Oh dear, I see the cavalry has arrived. 
You ASSume (as GG would state) too much.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Oh dear, I see the cavalry has arrived.
> You ASSume (as GG would state) too much.


I assume correctly. Not too much. Why don't you face reality for a change. You might like it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> I assume correctly. Not too much. Why don't you face reality for a change. You might like it.


Well, if you Ass-u-me correctly (as you yourself have stated) then your statement has just made an Ass out of U and Me, (that is, if I believe your assumption...which I don't) That is reality!!! Have a nice day.... ????????


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Well, if you Ass-u-me correctly (as you yourself have stated) then your statement has just made an Ass out of U and Me, (that is, if I believe your assumption...which I don't) That is reality!!! Have a nice day.... ????????


Sorry, you are incoherent . I guess you can't help it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> Sorry, you are incoherent . I guess you can't help it.


Oh dear, sorry about that, didn't mean to confuse you. Past your bedtime is it?


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Oh dear, sorry about that, didn't mean to confuse you. Past your bedtime is it?


You have shown that it is past yours.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> You have shown that it is past yours.


Oh, not so. I'm just returning from a lovely Afternoon tea with friends, where we were sitting in the sunshine enjoying the warmth of the day. Well, as much as this has been enjoyable, I have other things to do. Sleep well.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Oh, not so. I'm just returning from a lovely Afternoon tea with friends, where we were sitting in the sunshine enjoying the warmth of the day. Well, as much as this has been enjoyable, I have other things to do. Sleep well.


I don't believe you. If you had a lovely day with friends you would not be spreading poison here. You too, try to sleep well.


----------

